# Directechs username and password help viper remote start DS4+



## Flipup (Dec 3, 2017)

I bought a viper DS4+ from Best Buy with t-harness. After being charged and refunded a ridiculous amount of money. I’ve had it. Issue being that installation was included in with the cost of the system and they somehow don’t have time to install it. Now being an electronic tech figured no problem I’ll install it every thing installed fine just one problem. It needs to be flash so all they stores ( multiple) and asked to have them flash it. They told me that they weren’t taking any calls. Called other authorized dealers they want to charge the whole install. Now I’m left with a $400 paperweight unless I can get it to work. When plugged into the vehicle it flashes blue then orange. Supposed to get to solid red for programmers the keys in. Never happens. That’s why I assume it needs to be flashed. It is met to be flashed through directechs app directlink. If someone could help out with a solution I would appreciate it.


----------

